# Hairloss in Youngsters



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a litter of 5, 2 blacks and 3 blues and all of the blues have, in varying degrees, very thin hair particularly around the rump. One of them is reduced to a tufty appearance and you can clearly see the skin. There is no redness or marks on the skin and no sign of mites at all. Is this associated particularly with the variety, or could it be something else more worrying?

ETA:
I bet it's more bloody barbering-why would they only target the blues?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

this is a problem in some strains of blue.Cait I think had problems a long time ago with a strain she had and I also had blues that suffered with this the first time round.I haven't had any with the ones I have now which I have had for several years.I would suggest its been introduced into your breeding stock.It is passed down the line not caused by any illness,parasite or barbering.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Ah that must be it then, I'll cull out any that are affected. They only have the tiniest bit of blood in from the blues I got from you, and I haven't seen it in any of my other blues. Mostly they are from the lines of my blacks which have come from other breeders. I guess its just one of those things.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep, I did have problems with this. All was well until I had to resort to an outcross from another breeder as there were no other blue mice available, and it ruined the entire line. As you say they would get thin wispy fur and you could see the skin. I had to discontinue the lot - hopefully you can cull it out of your blues now that you know.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, will do. Is it likely to affect the blacks as well because its only affecting the blues in this litter, is that just a coincidence?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I've never shown blacks so can't answer that one I'm afraid. The only thing that I would say is that you could never use those blacks to outcross the blues if you did keep them going and they didn't show hair loss, because they could well be carrying whatever causes the problem.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Thats true and to be honest I'm thinking the blacks are going to have to go as part of my reducing numbers, although now this has happened maybe the blues can go too. Its a good excuse to cut down even more I suppose.


----------

